
Google’s latest platform play is artificial intelligence,& it’s already winning - aaron_p
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/18/15657256/google-ai-machine-learning-tensorflow-io-2017-platform-play
======
mifeng
>For building AI tools, it’s like the difference between a command line
interface and a modern desktop OS.

What does that even mean?

